# Messages sous Mountain Lion & iMessages



## nokiwi (25 Juillet 2012)

Bonjour,

Je ne comprends pas très bien comment fonctionne Messages sous Mountain Lion.

J'ai un iPhone avec lequel j'envoie des iMessages et je suis connecté avec mon identifiant Apple.

J'ai renseigné ce même identifiant Apple dans Messages sur mon Mac, je peux effectivement envoyé des iMessages qui sont envoyés via mon identifiant, mais quand quelqu'un me répond, ça apparait dans l'application Messages sur mon Mac, mais je ne reçois rien sur mon iPhone.

C'est pourtant ça le but, non?
D'avoir le Mac et l'iPhone en phase?

Bon, donc ce n'est pas le cas.
Et chez vous?
Peut-être ai-je manqué quelque chose?

Merci,

Eric


----------



## illan6 (26 Juillet 2012)

meme probleme que toi !


----------



## mosaique59 (26 Juillet 2012)

Effectivement, je pense qui doit avoir un problème.

Je m'explique :

Si quelqu'un m'envoi un message sur mon numéro de téléphone, je le reçoit :
1- Sur le Mac ;  2- Sur l'iPhone   par contre rien sur mon iPad.

Si j'envoi un message à quelqu'un depuis mon téléphone, la personne la recevra dans une discussion,  si j'écris un message depuis mon iPad,  il va ouvrir une seconde discussion...


C'est etrange le fonctionnement.  Tout devrait etre en une seule discussion.
Soit y'a un petit probleme,  soit je suis fatigué et je n'arrive pas à parametrer...

Une aide ?
Merci


----------



## nokiwi (26 Juillet 2012)

En fait Messages n'a aucun intérêt tant que iOS 6 n'est pas sorti et qu'il n'y a pas une unification de l'Apple ID avec le numéro de téléphone mobile, c'est ça?


----------



## ktophe (26 Juillet 2012)

Bonjour moi ça marche. Si par exemple j'envois un imessage avec mon mac la personne reçoit le message dans notre discussion habituelle, et lorsqu'elle me répond je reçoit le message sur mon mac, iphone et ipad en même temps. Et si je le lit sur un des trois, il est affiché ouvert sur les deux autres, le petit numéro rouge disparait sur les trois


----------



## florian1003 (26 Juillet 2012)

En fait, ce qu'il faut faire pour résoudre ce message, c'est que sur ton iPhone, il faut paramétrer les iMessages de façon à ce que ce soit ton adresse e-mail qui se charge des messages. La synchro entre l'iPhone et le Mac sera alors parfaite. Évidemment, ça se fera de façon transparente avec iOS 6.


----------



## Siciliano (26 Juillet 2012)

nokiwi a dit:


> En fait Messages n'a aucun intérêt tant que iOS 6 n'est pas sorti et qu'il n'y a pas une unification de l'Apple ID avec le numéro de téléphone mobile, c'est ça?





florian1003 a dit:


> En fait, ce qu'il faut faire pour résoudre ce message, c'est que sur ton iPhone, il faut paramétrer les iMessages de façon à ce que ce soit ton adresse e-mail qui se charge des messages. La synchro entre l'iPhone et le Mac sera alors parfaite. Évidemment, ça se fera de façon transparente avec iOS 6.



iOs 6 fera une unification du numéro avec l'Apple ID ? 
J'ai du sauter des lignes dans mes flux RSS. 
En tout cas, ça ça va être cool


----------



## ktophe (26 Juillet 2012)

Et savez vous pourquoi dans la discussion iMessage sous ML ma photo n'apparaît pas ?


----------



## JhonB (26 Juillet 2012)

Perso mon problème c'est que la plupart de mes contacts recoivent mes imessage grace à mon numéro de portable et non grace à une de mes adresses emails... Et donc quand j'envois un message a partir du mac ca crée une nouvelle discussion sur son iPhone...

Quelqu'un sait comment ajouter son numéro de portable sur moutain lion?

Thanks !

---------- Post added at 11h37 ---------- Previous post was at 11h28 ----------




ktophe a dit:


> Et savez vous pourquoi dans la discussion iMessage sous ML ma photo n'apparaît pas ?



Ouvre message, en haut à gauche MESSAGE > Changer ma photo !


----------



## ktophe (26 Juillet 2012)

> Ouvre message, en haut à gauche MESSAGE > Changer ma photo !



Ah bin oui suis je bête! Même pas pensé à regarder la haut!

Merci beaucoup!!

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h04 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h23 ----------

Par contre les émoticones incluses dans ML ne sont pas compatibles avec les iphones et ipad. C'est dommage quand même. Il y a peut être une solution avec un paramètre à régler... Si vous avez une idée je suis preneur


----------



## mosaique59 (26 Juillet 2012)

nokiwi a dit:


> En fait Messages n'a aucun intérêt tant que iOS 6 n'est pas sorti et qu'il n'y a pas une unification de l'Apple ID avec le numéro de téléphone mobile, c'est ça?



Effectivement, à priori, il faut attendre iOS6 pour la fusion de l'Apple id avec le numéro de mobile.


----------



## ktophe (26 Juillet 2012)

mosaique59 a dit:


> Effectivement, à priori, il faut attendre iOS6 pour la fusion de l'Apple id avec le numéro de mobile.



Même sans ios 6 ça fonctionne très bien chez moi. La syncho entre imac, iphone et ipad est parfaite


----------



## brubru (26 Juillet 2012)

Pour ma part, ça marchait avec la version beta de Message. Mais depuis Mountain, je n'arrive plus à envoyer d'image, ni de mon iphone, ni du mac... :/


----------



## Paryponoian (26 Juillet 2012)

ktophe a dit:


> Ah bin oui suis je bête! Même pas pensé à regarder la haut!
> 
> Merci beaucoup!!
> 
> ...



Chez moi, il est impossible de changer de photos. Ni dans Messages ni même pour ma session...


----------



## ktophe (26 Juillet 2012)

Paryponoian a dit:


> Chez moi, il est impossible de changer de photos. Ni dans Messages ni même pour ma session...



Bizarre moi j'ai réussi


----------



## Paryponoian (26 Juillet 2012)

ktophe a dit:


> Bizarre moi j'ai réussi



Tu as réussi à mettre une photo perso ? Parce qu'en ce qui me concerne, je peux utiliser les photos qui sont livrées avec ML mais pas mes photos personnelles...


----------



## ktophe (26 Juillet 2012)

Paryponoian a dit:


> Tu as réussi à mettre une photo perso ? Parce qu'en ce qui me concerne, je peux utiliser les photos qui sont livrées avec ML mais pas mes photos personnelles...



Oui! Je parle de la photo de moi dans la bulle de discussion quand j'envoie un message


----------



## Paryponoian (26 Juillet 2012)

ktophe a dit:


> Oui! Je parle de la photo de moi dans la bulle de discussion quand j'envoie un message



Je suis un peu stupide : après avoir sélectionné la photo, il faut la modifier (taille etc.) La petite fenêtre se plaçait derrière la fenêtre principale de Messages... Par contre, dans les préférences système, lorsque j'essaie de changer ma photo de compte, je n'ai pas la catégorie "Autre" que j'ai dans Messages...


----------



## ktophe (26 Juillet 2012)

Paryponoian a dit:


> Je suis un peu stupide : après avoir sélectionné la photo, il faut la modifier (taille etc.) La petite fenêtre se plaçait derrière la fenêtre principale de Messages... Par contre, dans les préférences système, lorsque j'essaie de changer ma photo de compte, je n'ai pas la catégorie "Autre" que j'ai dans Messages...



Ah ok!!

Pour changer la photo du compte, tu as le choix entre celles par défaut, ou alors "récentes", je pense que si tu ouvre la photo que tu veux au paravant, elle devrait se mettre dans le choix, ou alors "appareil" et la tu prends directement la photo avec la web cam du mac


----------



## Paryponoian (26 Juillet 2012)

ktophe a dit:


> Ah ok!!
> 
> Pour changer la photo du compte, tu as le choix entre celles par défaut, ou alors "récentes", je pense que si tu ouvre la photo que tu veux au paravant, elle devrait se mettre dans le choix, ou alors "appareil" et la tu prends directement la photo avec la web cam du mac



C'est ce que j'ai fait, mais je voulais savoir si j'étais le seul à avoir ce "problème" ^^


----------



## mosaique59 (26 Juillet 2012)

ktophe a dit:


> Même sans ios 6 ça fonctionne très bien chez moi. La syncho entre imac, iphone et ipad est parfaite



Bonsoir à tous,

La synchro fonctionne parfaitement sur tous les iBidules et Mac si on envoi un message sur l'apple id (email)

Par contre si une personne envoi un iMessage sur mon numéro de téléphone. cela va SEULEMENT sur l'iPhone, les messages ne vont pas sur le Mac et l'iPad.

Peut-etre faut attendre iOS6 pour que Apple corrige/ajoute cette fonctionnalité.


Merci


----------



## brubru (26 Juillet 2012)

brubru a dit:


> Pour ma part, ça marchait avec la version beta de Message. Mais depuis Mountain, je n'arrive plus à envoyer d'image, ni de mon iphone, ni du mac... :/



Bon, j'ai viré quelques préférences Messages / iChat..  effacé les autres comptes de messagerie (qui étaient présents du temps de iChat), redémarré le mac, et là ca marche à nouveau : je peux envoyer et recevoir simultanément sur le mac, l'ipad et l'iphone (mais je n'ai gardé que la messagerie "iPhone" -- je ne sais pas si c'est ça qui faisait des bugs...). 

Cela dit, ma conversation précédente a été effacée, mais ce n'est pas grave.


----------



## daze (26 Juillet 2012)

mosaique59 a dit:


> Bonsoir à tous,
> 
> La synchro fonctionne parfaitement sur tous les iBidules et Mac si on envoi un message sur l'apple id (email)
> 
> ...



Avez vous pensé à rajouter votre appleid dans la config de Message sur votre iPhone ?
Car si vous ne rajoutez pas votre appleid vous ne recevrez que les iMessages envoyés sur votre numéro de téléphone portable.


----------



## ktophe (26 Juillet 2012)

daze a dit:


> Avez vous pensé à rajouter votre appleid dans la config de Message sur votre iPhone ?
> Car si vous ne rajoutez pas votre appleid vous ne recevrez que les iMessages envoyés sur votre numéro de téléphone portable.



Oui tout à fait, dans l'iPhone il y a une option pour recevoir les imessages sur les 2 adresse (n° tel + adresse email) Donc on reçoit à la fois sur sur l'iPhone et aussi sur l'iPad et l'imac


----------



## daze (26 Juillet 2012)

et du coup tout est synchronisé.

Par contre les iMessages envoyé sur un numéro de Portable ne seront jamais recu dans Message sur OSX, pour le moment...


----------



## ktophe (26 Juillet 2012)

daze a dit:


> Par contre les iMessages envoyé sur un numéro de Portable ne seront jamais recu dans Message sur OSX, pour le moment...



Bin pourquoi? Je les reçois. Même si le Mac est éteint, quand je l'allume et que j'ouvre l'application au bout de quelques secondes ils apparaissent


----------



## JhonB (26 Juillet 2012)

ktophe a dit:


> Bin pourquoi? Je les reçois. Même si le Mac est éteint, quand je l'allume et que j'ouvre l'application au bout de quelques secondes ils apparaissent



Tu les recois avec ton identifiant email et non ton numéro de portable, si?


----------



## daze (26 Juillet 2012)

ktophe a dit:


> Bin pourquoi? Je les reçois. Même si le Mac est éteint, quand je l'allume et que j'ouvre l'application au bout de quelques secondes ils apparaissent



si on m'envoie un SMS (iMessage) je ne le reçois pas sur mon MacBook Pro
Il faudrait que le iMessage soit destiné à mon adresse mail, et non à mon numéro de portable, logique non ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h24 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 23h21 ----------




JhonB a dit:


> Tu les recois avec ton identifiant email et non ton numéro de portable, si?



Si on m'envoi un iMessage sur mon identifiant mail oui je le recois sur iphone + macbook pro car je les ai configuré pour l'adresse mail.

Par contre si on m'envoi un iMessage sur mon numéro de portable je ne le recevrai que sur mon iPhone, car il n'est pas possible de configurer un numéro de portable dans Message OSX


----------



## Roland.helie (28 Juillet 2012)

Bonjour,

En ce qui me concerne, il y a bien d'autres petits dysfonctionnements avec messages que je ne m'explique pas et dont je ne trouve pas la solution.

1°) Il m'est impossible de changer mon état - déconnecté(e) - en Disponible, En train de lire son courrier ou quoi que ce soit d'autre.

2°) Dans les préférences, il est possible de cocher l'option Répondre automatiquement avec mon message d'absence. Où est ce message d'absence, le personnaliser est-il possible restent à mes yeux de complets mystères.

Si vous avez la solution, je suis preneur et vous en remercie d'avance.

FernetBranca


----------



## tombd84 (3 Août 2012)

idem pour moi : je suis toujours coché en "déconnecté" quand je regarde sur l'icone Messages de la barre des menus
par contre j'ai remarqué qu'en essayant quand-meme de cliquer sur un autre état (même si ca ne le coche pas), cet état est coché dans "Messages"->"Mon état" alors que par cette voie justement tout est grisé et impossible de sélectionner
ça m'énerve tout ça


----------



## brubru (3 Août 2012)

Bon, Messages ne m'affiche pas tout le temps les images que j'envois.
La version béta fonctionnait mieux 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h28 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h51 ----------

Je relance le sujet car en effet, c'est étrange... à un moment, les images ne se transfèrent plus sur Messages OSX (je ne pouvais plus envoyer d'image depuis mon mac, et je ne recevais pas les images qu'on m'envoyait sur Messages ; je les recevais seulement sur iPhone et iPad). Ca indiquait un transfert qui n'aboutissait pas :





Ca fait deux fois que je fais la manip : je vire les prefs iChat/Messages, je redémarre (uniquement l'ordi). Et là, il me demande dans Messages de me connecter à mon compte Message (donc AppleId) et ensuite, je _peux effectivement_ bien envoyer et recevoir les photos : 
- sur mon mac
- sur mon iPhone 
- sur mon iPad.

Donc ce n'est pas une histoire de "soit le numéro de tél, soit l'email d'AppleId", puisque ça fonctionne, à un moment donné, en parfait synchro entre tous mes appareils. 

Pourquoi donc ca bug au niveau du transfert à un moment ? *Qui a une idée ?*


----------



## brubru (4 Août 2012)

Depuis hier, j'ai éteint mon iPhone. Je l'allume ce matin et Message ne reçoit à nouveau plus les photos. 

J'ai été dans Messages / Préférences puis Compte / iMessages / Activer ce compte, Détails du compte... Sans succès.


----------



## nokiwi (19 Septembre 2012)

Je comprends toujours pas comment on fait pour ajouter son numéro de téléphone avec Mountain Lion 10.8.2

Quelqu'un peut m'expliquer?


----------



## bedwellO (22 Septembre 2012)

J'ai le même problème pour ajouter mon n° de téléphone sur le MacBOOK en 10.8.2. Je vais dans les préférences de messages... impossible de rajouter mon n°.


----------

